# Got a Crypt to Flower. any ID?



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

I have had this Crypt potted for some time now and I used think it was C. Undulata but idk if thats true anymore. When this plant was submersed, it was bronze. now its green with bronze veining.

These are pics I took today.

























Thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

_Cryptocoryne wendtii_


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you have any idea on specific variety of Wendtii? I looked around and This doesnt look like most Wendtiis I've seen.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Maybe var. 'Tropica'? Mines underwater are bronze and emersed are quite similar to yours, but smaller 

Regards


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

The species as a whole is so incredibly variable that I've all but given up on differentiating between the varieties. "Tropica" in my tank and look totally different from the "Tropica" in your tank.

All I can say with certainty is that it's _Cryptocoryne wendtii_


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok I'll leave it at that then 

Thanks for the help


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Hard to say what it is but it's C. wendtii for sure. They can be so tricky to ID due to the variety of forms a single species can take. I have a lot of C. wendtii and some how they manage to look different throughout my setups despite being the same species. However, when they flower they will always look the same with respect to a minor differences in color and size but the overall look is similar but when the leaves are compared they often do not look alike. This is not very typical of a C. wendtii 'troipca' or AKA C. wendtii 'bronze' . First the coloration is not very typical. Tropica tends to be darker, this crypt has very green leaves. Second I think the length of the spaeth is too short. Here are a few different pics of some of my C. wendtii 'tropica' and C. wendtii 'bronze' for comparison. 

















I found this spaeth from a C. wendtii 'green' that I've been torn between thinking it was some sort of C. wendtii 'green gecko' like species of C. wendtii. It is very un like all of my other varieties of wendtii. I have true green wendtii this season so I will be able to compare green with this variety. There is a pretty close resemblance between my spaeth and your's. 









I thought I had more pics of my C. wendtii 'tropica' on my photobucket but I guess I'll have to post a few more


----------

